# dos net send command



## wagnj1 (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi there!! I use the NET SEND command to chat over our network at work quite often. I was wondering if there is a method to discover the users name by using their computer name as a search method. I know you can send messages back to people using their computer name, but it would be nice to find out who they really are instead of having to guess or just pretending...thanks!!!


----------



## JenniferLore (Jul 7, 2003)

Use this command; it will tell you who is logged in to the remote computer.

nbtstat -a _computer name_


----------



## JenniferLore (Jul 7, 2003)

nbtstat -a _computername_

sorry there is no space


----------



## Biddlesby (Sep 3, 2003)

How can you access a list of all of the IP addresses, and their corresponding computer name _and_ user on a LAN?


----------

